# worst hack job I have ever seen



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Went to a sewer call today and the home owners neighbor had a good portion of the line dug up. Lots was taken apart already before I got there. They paid $800 for a total hack job. The only vent in the house was a piece of abs 2" shoved into the c.i. pipe by the house. There were 2 tubular lines shoved out through a massive hole in the exterior, one for the tub, which was not trapped, and one for the bathroom sink. They were appearently plumbed into the 2 2" lines buried by the sewer line. Sewer line was redone in sdr35. The blockage was at a very rough spot 3' past the exposed hole in the ground. I broke my 3.5" blades on that spot and barely got a 3" single through. My best guess is that the hack, instead of wying those lines in, decided to drill a hole into the sewer line and shove them directly into the pipe, then probably sealed with silicone. Craziness. Pictures below.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

The vent.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

The vent connection


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

The tub line


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

The rest, the tubular was apearently piped into the 2 buried tee's


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I tried to convince them to let our plumber come out and do it right, but they did not have the money and did not want an inspector to condemn the house. Apparently the hack also put a new toilet in for them and grouted it to the floor. I did not go inside to verify.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Stay in the trade long enough and I'm sure you'll see equally bad hacks or worse.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

So I see yall have issues with my recent work. I was in a rush and forgot every single tool that day, as well as my one step and qtips. So late in the day, figured I would just jnohs it together.


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

The worst. I see are licensed plumbers doing this kind of stuff. $50 or $100 plus the cost of parts. See it all the time. Hey do make me money though, Bringing stuff to code.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

cable or root said:


> Went to a sewer call today and the home owners neighbor had a good portion of the line dug up. Lots was taken apart already before I got there. They paid $800 for a total hack job. The only vent in the house was a piece of abs 2" shoved into the c.i. pipe by the house. There were 2 tubular lines shoved out through a massive hole in the exterior, one for the tub, which was not trapped, and one for the bathroom sink. They were appearently plumbed into the 2 2" lines buried by the sewer line. Sewer line was redone in sdr35. The blockage was at a very rough spot 3' past the exposed hole in the ground. I broke my 3.5" blades on that spot and barely got a 3" single through. My best guess is that the hack, instead of wying those lines in, decided to drill a hole into the sewer line and shove them directly into the pipe, then probably sealed with silicone. Craziness. Pictures below.


Yes but look at all the money they saved by not hiring a REAL plumber :whistling2:


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Went to a sewer call today and the home owners neighbor had a good portion of the line dug up. Lots was taken apart already before I got there. They paid $800 for a total hack job. The only vent in the house was a piece of abs 2" shoved into the c.i. pipe by the house. There were 2 tubular lines shoved out through a massive hole in the exterior, one for the tub, which was not trapped, and one for the bathroom sink. They were appearently plumbed into the 2 2" lines buried by the sewer line. Sewer line was redone in sdr35. The blockage was at a very rough spot 3' past the exposed hole in the ground. I broke my 3.5" blades on that spot and barely got a 3" single through. My best guess is that the hack, instead of wying those lines in, decided to drill a hole into the sewer line and shove them directly into the pipe, then probably sealed with silicone. Craziness. Pictures below.


I think I may have rented that house once. Guy siliconed a dishwasher adapter into a hole he drilled in the main stack and ran a rubber hose out the window for a vent. That was the landlords "plumber" of choice.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

cable or root said:


> I tried to convince them to let our plumber come out and do it right, but they did not have the money and did not want an inspector to condemn the house. Apparently the hack also put a new toilet in for them and grouted it to the floor. I did not go inside to verify.


You been working in my area haven't you???????


----------



## nqizq23 (Sep 11, 2015)

Khó có thể bỏ qua phiên bản Hack ngọc rồng online này, đây là cơ hội để các bạn nhanh chóng khẳng định vị thế của mình trên bảng xếp hạng. Trước kia có thể bạn chỉ biết đến những bản hack vàng mà không bao giờ dám nghĩ đến việc hack kim cương phải không nào? Giờ thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể mơ tưởng đến nó, thậm chí là nếu như bạn làm theo hướng dẫn bạn cũng có thể thực sự làm được điều đó.Để trải nghiệm tính năng vượt trội trong bản Hack ngọc rồng online wapvip.pro này, bạn hãy tải bản mod về theo link cuối bài viết, lựa chọn đúng phiên bản theo máy của bạn, tải về rồi cài đặt nhé. Mở lên và làm theo hướng dẫn sau đây. Bạn bật tính năng hack kim cương lên, lúc này bạn sẽ thấy nó yêu cầu bạn phải bỏ ra một lượng kim cương “mồi” bạn hãy bỏ tùy ý vào đó bao nhiêu cũng được, sau khi bỏ vấn bấm nút bắt đầu và chờ đợi. Thời gian bạn chờ càng lâu thì số kim cương bạn hack được càng nhiều.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

What he said.:stupid:


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

nqizq23 said:


> Khó có thểck-ngoc-rong-online-054.html]Hack ngọc rồng online[/url] này, đây là cơ hội để các bạn nhanh chóng khẳng định vị thế của mình trên bảng xếp hạng. Trước kia có thể bạn chỉ biết đến những bản hack vàng mà không bao giờ dám nghĩ đến việc hack kim cương phải không nào? Giờ thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể mơ tưởng đến nó, thậm chí là nếu như bạn làm theo hướng dẫn bạn cũng có thể thực sự làm được điều đó.Để trải nghiệm tính năng vượt trội trong bản [cololor] này, bạn hãy tải bản mod về theo link cuối bài viết, lựa chọn đúng phiên bản theo máy của bạn, tải về rồi cài đặt nhé. Mở lên và làm theo hướng dẫn sau đây. Bạn bật tính năng hack kim cương lên, lúc này bạn sẽ thấy nó yêu cầu bạn phải bỏ ra một lượng kim cương “mồi” bạn hãy bỏ tùy ý vào đó bao nhiêu cũng được, sau khi bỏ vấn bấm nút bắt đầu và chờ đợi. Thời gian bạn chờ càng lâu thì số kim cương bạn hack được càng nhiều.


At least he doesn't even bother trying to spam in English. It must be much easier for him to post this in his native tounge


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

By by


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

nqizq23 said:


> Khó có thể bỏ qua phiên bản Hack ngọc rồng online này, đây là cơ hội để các bạn nhanh chóng khẳng định vị thế của mình trên bảng xếp hạng. Trước kia có thể bạn chỉ biết đến những bản hack vàng mà không bao giờ dám nghĩ đến việc hack kim cương phải không nào? Giờ thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể mơ tưởng đến nó, thậm chí là nếu như bạn làm theo hướng dẫn bạn cũng có thể thực sự làm được điều đó.Để trải nghiệm tính năng vượt trội trong bản Hack ngọc rồng online wapvip.pro này, bạn hãy tải bản mod về theo link cuối bài viết, lựa chọn đúng phiên bản theo máy của bạn, tải về rồi cài đặt nhé. Mở lên và làm theo hướng dẫn sau đây. Bạn bật tính năng hack kim cương lên, lúc này bạn sẽ thấy nó yêu cầu bạn phải bỏ ra một lượng kim cương “mồi” bạn hãy bỏ tùy ý vào đó bao nhiêu cũng được, sau khi bỏ vấn bấm nút bắt đầu và chờ đợi. Thời gian bạn chờ càng lâu thì số kim cương bạn hack được càng nhiều.


Isis???


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

nqizq23 said:


> Khó có thể bỏ qua phiên bản Hack ngọc rồng online này, đây là cơ hội để các bạn nhanh chóng khẳng định vị thế của mình trên bảng xếp hạng. Trước kia có thể bạn chỉ biết đến những bản hack vàng mà không bao giờ dám nghĩ đến việc hack kim cương phải không nào? Giờ thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể mơ tưởng đến nó, thậm chí là nếu như bạn làm theo hướng dẫn bạn cũng có thể thực sự làm được điều đó.Để trải nghiệm tính năng vượt trội trong bản Hack ngọc rồng online wapvip.pro này, bạn hãy tải bản mod về theo link cuối bài viết, lựa chọn đúng phiên bản theo máy của bạn, tải về rồi cài đặt nhé. Mở lên và làm theo hướng dẫn sau đây. Bạn bật tính năng hack kim cương lên, lúc này bạn sẽ thấy nó yêu cầu bạn phải bỏ ra một lượng kim cương “mồi” bạn hãy bỏ tùy ý vào đó bao nhiêu cũng được, sau khi bỏ vấn bấm nút bắt đầu và chờ đợi. Thời gian bạn chờ càng lâu thì số kim cương bạn hack được càng nhiều.


Vietnamese


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

jerad said:


> The worst. I see are licensed plumbers doing this kind of stuff. $50 or $100 plus the cost of parts. See it all the time. Hey do make me money though, Bringing stuff to code.


You mean the piece of paper from the state wont protect customers from bad plumbers?


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Poopoogobyebye said:


> You mean the piece of paper from the state wont protect customers from bad plumbers?


That piece of paper means that the individual knows that what they are doing is wrong but they don't care. Aszholes that pull stuff like this make people like me who offer real solutions to problems make me look like a crook. The other day I was looking at google reviews of a local plumbing company and they had somone say "they told me it was going to cost $780 to put a cleanout in! The next company did it for only $90.." the next "company"(probably the same guy who did the work from the first post) almost certainly went out, put in a tilehole and buried a piece of pipe over the tilehole. Anyone reading this review may think that the 90 is the normal price.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Disgusting


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

cable or root said:


> That piece of paper means that the individual knows that what they are doing is wrong but they don't care. Aszholes that pull stuff like this make people like me who offer real solutions to problems make me look like a crook. The other day I was looking at google reviews of a local plumbing company and they had somone say "they told me it was going to cost $780 to put a cleanout in! The next company did it for only $90.." the next "company"(probably the same guy who did the work from the first post) almost certainly went out, put in a tilehole and buried a piece of pipe over the tilehole. Anyone reading this review may think that the 90 is the normal price.


 
We are in a race to the bottom. We shop at Harbor Freight, welcome all illegals, screw the graduates who worked the hardest by handing out H-1B visas, and eat steroid laced meat. All because the final product is a bit cheaper. The illegal who installed that 90 dollar cleanout was making 3 dollars a day last year in Hondorus. 90 dollars IS the new normal for a large portion of this society. I wonder what is the going rate for a plumber from Syria?


----------

